# Do you find sex messy?



## jinx1966 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...

My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....

Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

small price to pay IMO but your wife's suggestions about keeping clean up stuff near the bed isn't a bad idea (as long as it doesnt interrupt the mood)


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Lots of nice soft towels are useful for cleanup, or for protecting the bed. Afterward, just throw them in the wash.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

We always have tissues on the nightstand next to the bed. A warm washcloth after is always a nice idea as well.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes.

But there are a lot of things in life that are messy, but not nearly as pleasant as sex.


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

I find _good_ sex messy. :smthumbup:


----------



## 30somethingmale (Aug 25, 2011)

if sex isn't messy, you're doing it wrong. 

seriously though, I suppose different people do it different ways. My wife and I have a major fear of having more children, and so far neither of us have gotten the operation, and even though she's on birth control, I pull out religously, and the "mess" ends up on various sections of her. Clean up is simply me wiping her down with a damp towel. Sometimes if it's really messy, we make jokes about doing paper, rock, scissors, to see who has to sleep on the wet spot. 

We haven't used lube ever, just saliva and nature, but the cleanup process of using the towel to wipe her down afterwards, is somehow cute to us, and not a burden, or a frustration in any way. It's become part of our love making process.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

The only sex I really find messy is drunken sex.

The rest of the "mess" has never bothered me. But, as we were discussing on my last girls night out, I'm filthy, and we'll just end the conversation there. lol!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i always shower after sex. i can't stand having man sweat clinging to my body all night (or all day depending on the hour of the sexy time) usually the um...messy part is on me somewhere so there's no real bed clean up required assuming i get out of the bed before dribbling anywhere on it...


Please let us men cling to our fantasy that women like our man sweat.

A divorced friend of ours said it depends on who that sweat comes from. She said that if it is from a hot, ripped bod, and the sweat came from flexing those muscles, she's okay with it. Marshmellow sweat is definately not okay.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We don't care. He normally finishes inside me, but on the times he doesn't, I swallow anyway. lol. 

We don't mind the mess. We just have a lot of sheets.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i always shower after sex. i can't stand having man sweat clinging to my body all night (or all day depending on the hour of the sexy time) usually the um...messy part is on me somewhere so there's no real bed clean up required assuming i get out of the bed before dribbling anywhere on it...


lol This made me giggle. Thankfully my husband doesn't sweat a ton, at least he doesn't drip on me. 

The only body fluid I can't stand is snot. lol Anything else is fair game.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

30somethingmale said:


> if sex isn't messy, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> seriously though, I suppose different people do it different ways. My wife and I have a major fear of having more children, and so far neither of us have gotten the operation, and even though she's on birth control, I pull out religously, and the "mess" ends up on various sections of her. Clean up is simply me wiping her down with a damp towel. Sometimes if it's really messy, we make jokes about doing paper, rock, scissors, to see who has to sleep on the wet spot.
> 
> We haven't used lube ever, just saliva and nature, but the cleanup process of using the towel to wipe her down afterwards, is somehow cute to us, and not a burden, or a frustration in any way. It's become part of our love making process.


That's just how me and my husband are. When he's close he just asks me where I want it, ha and it's on various parts of my body. If it gets on the sheets he will playfully push me over it. Either that or I swallow or if we're feeling like freaks he goes on my face. As for cleanup he likes to clean me up and sometimes we have a shower together so the cleanup process is usually fun.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol This made me giggle. Thankfully my husband doesn't sweat a ton, at least he doesn't drip on me.
> 
> The* only* body fluid I can't stand is snot. lol Anything else is fair game.



wow, didn't peg you for being into watersports  :rofl:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I keep a stack of "sex towels" in the closet closest to the bed. And early in my relationship when my GF and I learned how to make her squirt, we invested in our first piece of "community property"; a Liberator throw. It's a waterproof blanket. We don't use/need it ALL the time, but when she tells me "you better get the blanket", I know it's going to be good and messy! 

For some reason, with her I also seem to sweat more than I remember with past partners. Like, sweat dripping off my chest and face. At first, I apologized. But she likes it, apparently. Who knew? . She's even gone home or to work voluntarily covered in "mansweat residue".

As far as the finishing... Yes, it's usually in her, and then the blankets and/or towels take care of it. Our fun usually involves multiple positions, and during one of the change ups, I'll just grab a towel or three and lay them down. So it doesn't really interrupt the flow at all. Then I really enjoy cleaning her up after, although that's sometimes just the start of the next round...

All in all, I guess the answer is yes, I do find sex messy. But in a glorious slippery sensual way. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not the slightest bit worried. If you are very attracted to someone it's the last thing you are worried about.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> wow, didn't peg you for being into watersports  :rofl:


 lolll :lol: My husband says that is what he likes about me. Prim and proper in my career, kinky girl at night.

It's fun.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

that_girl said:


> We don't care. He normally finishes inside me, but on the times he doesn't, I swallow anyway. lol.


Strictly speaking, isn't that still "inside you?" ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Halien said:


> Please let us men cling to our fantasy that women like our man sweat.
> 
> A divorced friend of ours said it depends on who that sweat comes from. She said that if it is from a hot, ripped bod, and the sweat came from flexing those muscles, she's okay with it. Marshmellow sweat is definately not okay.


Then why is she having marshmellow sex? :rofl:


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Roooth said:


> I find _good_ sex messy. :smthumbup:


:iagree:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Parrothead said:


> :iagree:


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Then why is she having marshmellow sex? :rofl:


Look at the weight trends for most aging men... Funny though, that was close to what my wife asked at the time, and it didn't register until you just said it.


----------



## Gian (Sep 13, 2011)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


Yes Sex can be messy but A friend of mine recommended these after or before sex Intimate wipes called Swipes Lovin Wipes. My husband and I have been a huge fan ever since! What a great idea I thought, there is a wipe out there for everything! There are a few feminine wipes that hold up okay however we haven't found one that is a flushable wipe or an all-natural wipe or any kind of eco wipe for that matter… Swipes Lovin Wipes are natural which leads me to believe they may even be organic. A sex wipe is so much better than any other routine I’ve heard of. Quick and easy clean up! And they are cheap!!!Swipes offers a 42 Count pack for $4.99 on drugstore.com. I became a fan of their Facebook page Swipes Lovin Wipes | Facebook and noticed they do 50% promo code sometimes. I’ve noticed they are becoming increasingly popular among a ton of online stores and I read on their Facebook that they are coming to Walgreen’s soon.. Swipes are specific to my needs and best of all they are Natural, Flushable, Dispersible, biodegradable, compostable, discrete, Quality, Eco-Friendly, Chlorine Free, and Septic Safe. They serve the purpose better than anything I've tried without sacrificing on quality and are as environmentally..all about the green lifestyle!

Sorry this was so long, I hope it helps!:smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

The messier the better.  Sometimes I swallow, but most of the time he finishes inside of me so there's nothing to clean up from him. Me, however? lol. Usually looks like I dumped a half a cup of water on the bed. lol. So yeah, we put down towels or a blanket we don't plan on using that night. 

The last few times we've made love we've kept the A.C. off, that way we get nice and sweaty.  I'm learning to love it. I'm also learning that blow jobs and hand jobs can make finishing different for both of us, despite the mess it leaves on our hands. (The lube, I mean.) Last night I was having some pain and he couldn't finish inside of me. I was disappointed. Then, while giving him hand, I realized that hand jobs can be just as intimate as intercourse. Heck, the biggest orgasms I ever had took place a few nights ago while H gave me a hand job. (HEAVEN!) So why couldn't it be the same for him, ya know?

Anyway, I don't mind the mess. I don't like sleeping in it though so we do use things to guard the bed.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

In order to lessen the "mess" of sex the man could always wear a condom even if the woman is on bc. The cum wouldn't even touch her body. Problem solved no?

Or the man could just pull out in advance and finish himself off, but then the woman might have to deal with some pre-cum... which might not be appriciated even though she is on bc. But usually the amount of pre-cum is so small that do most women even notice it?

And sweat is hard to get around I think. Men tend to sweat during physical activities lol. I suppose the man could wear a shirt so the chest sweat doesn't drop on the woman, but sweat can drip down from the hair and face to... and wearing a hat and a facemask is just somewhat extreme.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

We keep soft towels handy, but we MUST change the sheets, as I sweat PROFUSELY.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I need to buy sex towels for the possibly messiness.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

If you are doing something right it is. And ohhh so awesome.

I finally got my girl to not hold back and let it go when she is about to cum. I was welcomed by a nice squirting orgasm that soaked the bed last night! I asked her today how last night was and all I got was big grin. Mission accomplished.

We had a talk about a few things the other day and I come to find out for years she was pushing me away on the verge of an orgasm. Turned out she as afraid she was going to pee the bed if I kept going. Boy was she wrong. Now I know things will be extra messy from now on.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Look into the Liberator waterproof blankets. They make cleanup much easier! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a spray from Pure Romance that's supposed to clean up liquid messes from sex, but...it didn't really work like it was advertised to. lol. So, we usually put a towel down.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

We change sheets often enough. It doesn't matter much. I think a few towels will be fine.

I wonder i she is up for another squirt tonight....hmmm


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?



Bleh! We use baby wipes to clean up the mess. Sometimes I wear a pad after sex, if my husband shot a big load and I don't want soaking underwear.


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


*"Sex is only dirty when you do it right." Woody Allan.*


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Sex is messy, but if it is not then you are doing it wrong... That is why showers were invented... ;-)


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> I have a spray from Pure Romance that's supposed to clean up liquid messes from sex, but...it didn't really work like it was advertised to. lol. So, we usually put a towel down.


"Between the Sheets." Know that stuff well. But, it's worked fine for us. (Full disclosure: my wife sells PR on the side, but she's only been doing it for about 6 months. We've been using Between the Sheets for years.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

messy is doing it right. if i cum inside W doesn't do anything we stay in bed and cuddle until we fall asleep. when I do oral on her (every time - I love doing it) I just wipe face on sheets or pillowcase. if I cum on her we have a clean small cloth for her face, or we just don't do any cleanup if it's some where else


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Zombie thread!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


We keep baby wipes on the nightstand and clean up with those.

Sex is very messy because of all the sweat and other fluids. However, that is part of the fun. :smthumbup:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Zombie thread!


Dammit. And here I was ready with my "sleeping in the wet spot" quip.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

This was one of my biggest problems with sex with my wife. She would blow job but not touch where her mouth was because of the spit. I hated it, I just want to leave all inhibition out of the bedroom.

Sex is messy, for sure. IT should be.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Damn straight, Ari! And I don't understand when I hear about men who won't kiss their wives after blowjobs, or women who will not go down on their man after intercourse...I just don't get it.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread is so funny. My H and I use old worn out t-shirts(cotton) for cleanup. They are nice and soft by the time they are 'retired' to the sex drawer.

I know its been a good week when I have to do an extra t-shirt load of laundry.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


Dribble?

I wallow in it!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> This thread is so funny. My H and I use old worn out t-shirts(cotton) for cleanup. They are nice and soft by the time they are 'retired' to the sex drawer.
> 
> I know its been a good week when I have to do an extra t-shirt load of laundry.


I did three loads of laundry this weekend... Mostly towels and blankets. But I'm sure not complaining!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not sleeping in the wet spot!

so let go have sex on the porch

our back porch is very private!!!

hell yea good sex is messy. great sex is like a freaking perfect storm!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Damn straight, Ari! And I don't understand when I hear about men who won't kiss their wives after blowjobs, or women who will not go down on their man after intercourse...I just don't get it.





> lamaga
> Re: Do you find sex messy?
> Zombie thread!


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

The messier the better  sometimes we use a towel but not too bothered usually,I'm happy to clean the sheets...my partner doesn't sweat much so it's not too bad,as for cleaning myself up if it's at night I don't shower afterwards,I like snuggling & smelling of sex :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes.

Oh wait, I thought the question was "do you find mess sexy"?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Damn straight, Ari! And I don't understand when I hear about men who won't kiss their wives after blowjobs, or women who will not go down on their man after intercourse...I just don't get it.


I hate reservations in the bedroom. Everything goes and positive energy makes for the best sex. The messier the better.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Only if done properly.


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

wet wipes are a great way to stay clean after sex. as far as man sweat goes, it depends to me on who it is from and how you got it on you. there is somthing really nice about having a nice clean bed to sleep in, so i understand the wanting a shower for the purpose. i always keep a small waste basket, some wet wipe and a box of tissue by my night stand. it makes for easy clean up for any situation.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Damn straight, Ari! And I don't understand when I hear about men who won't kiss their wives after blowjobs, or


Hours later I'll kiss her and I can still taste it a tiny bit. I LOVE doing that, just a fresh reminder of what she did.




lamaga said:


> women who will not go down on their man after intercourse...I just don't get it.


I've heard of rumors that there are such women, but I've never encountered one in the wild. That would be so frigging mind blowing I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Love the mess...the messier the better. I just come in with a soapy warm wash cloth happily cleaning it all up off the sheets, sometimes even a comment about how much -which means "OH YEAH!" Always with a Big  on my face, rejuvenated, feeling on top of the world, heck I would never complain about that ! 



> *chillymorn said*: hell yea good sex is messy. great sex is like a freaking perfect storm!


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, our sheets are washed and changed often!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Kevan said:


> Lots of nice soft towels are useful for cleanup, or for protecting the bed. Afterward, just throw them in the wash.


Two words....Wet Wipes...


Your welcome


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Do I find sex messy?

Hel! yes and that's the way it should be!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure it is a bit messy, but we don't mind it. I sure don't mind all of her juices while giving her oral. She prefers having a tissue handy after we make love. But after 40+ years of sex, you think we would remember to have one handy!! Most of the time we finish, are cuddling, and then we say, "We don't have a tissue!" We have to reach over to the night stand to get one. We laugh about it every time.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a major issue for my wife. She requires a condom so I don't make a "mess" in her--whatever. For me the mess is part of the fun but I'm willing to go to lowest common denominator for her. 

I've heard other couples buying inexpensive baby wipes on the night stand for this, or cheap white small towels which can easily be washed/bleached without stains.

Might also want to consider the Liberator throw rug. Supposed to be fuzzy on one side and waterproof on the other. We do'nt have it but have friends who do and say it's awesome.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

jinx1966 said:


> I know as a bloke....cumming is just awsome....but the mess it leaves behind may not be appreciated...
> 
> My wife always want to make sure the tissues are handy before having sex...and then add lube....
> 
> Do others find the after clean-up frustrating...or do u let is all just dribble...?


It is messy. I just let it dribble. I try to do what pleases him and deal with the mess after. Although, he is usually the one who gets up to clean us both up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

One of my fantasies is to make love with my wife without a condom while on vacation in the middle of the day. Then for us to go out afterwards with her wearing a casual dress and no panties.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

committed_guy said:


> One of my fantasies is to make love with my wife without a condom while on vacation in the middle of the day. Then for us to go out afterwards with her wearing a casual dress and no panties.


Well, if it doesn't come out right away, it will spill out onto her leg. 

But, as a woman, I have no worn underwear for the last 20 years. It's very seldom if I do. I prefer the free feeling!


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

committed_guy said:


> One of my fantasies is to make love with my wife without a condom while on vacation in the middle of the day. Then for us to go out afterwards with her wearing a casual dress and no panties.


Men are a fascinating lot. I hope you someday realize your fantasy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

honeysuckle rose said:


> Men are a fascinating lot. I hope you someday realize your fantasy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha. Ya, I know. It's only in the realm of fantasy and will never be real. Part of me understands why this would be gross to the wife. I wouldn't want her to be be grossed out in public thus associating more bad feelings towards sex. She would have to be into it to, or at least into fulfilling my fantasies. I see this as harmless as no one else would know but us.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

committed_guy said:


> Might also want to consider the Liberator throw rug. Supposed to be fuzzy on one side and waterproof on the other. We do'nt have it but have friends who do and say it's awesome.


:iagree:

We LOVE the Liberator throw. It is one of the Liberator products that we use the most...the other 2 being the escapes pad and the wedge.


----------

